# nissan xtrail 2002 - heater fan



## nr1526 (Nov 15, 2007)

my x-trail built 2002 has always had a problem with the heater/air con fan. both the heater and air con work but the fan itself regularly cuts out leaving us gasping for fresh air or freezing in winter. is this a common problem. is there any obvious fix because nissan reading have had the car a few times whilst under warranty (long finished) and they havent solved the problem? 

anyone have any ideas
rgds nr


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like your blower fan resister is on its way out and it has been reported by a number of xtrail owners in Australia. This resister goes bust when having the fan on the highest setting for a long time.

Depending on which model your xtrail is (with or without the climate control) the price of this resister from Nissan (in Australia) is between $65 to $165 (for the climate control version)


----------



## nr1526 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for your comments jalal, i will tactfully suggest this to the local nissan people. now that the car is out of warranty they might be more interested to sort it out anyway.
rgds nr


----------

